# Insignia NS-R5101HD receiver, sub pre-out not working



## budahrocket (Jul 13, 2011)

I have an insignia NS-R5101HD receiver and everything was working perfectly until about a week ago when I plugged it into my DVD player, then when I went back to the AUX2 output the sub no longer gets a signal. I've tested the sub and cord and both are fine. I also don't have the remote so I don't know how I could have possibly changed the settings. anyone know of a hard reset or anything I could try?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. If I did not have to wake up at 6 AM tomorrow, I would try to look up the Owners Manual.
I will try to get to that before Noon tomorrow. I have no experience with Insignia AVR's so I will definitely have to consult the Owners Manual. Hopefully, it will be something simple like that. Sorry that this has occurred.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So, just to be clear, you have a signal to the subwoofer from every other input except aux 2?
What surround sound processing mode are you using (stereo, dolby digital plII, Hall)? 
What is the crossover of your sub set to? 
Are all the other speakers set to "small"?

I took a look through the manual and didn't find anything to trigger my suspicions yet.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Well I Downloaded the Owners Manual and familiarized myself with the AVR. Strangely, it does not seem to offer a Microprocessor Reset where the AVR goes back to its Default Settings like when you first purchased it.

As you do not have the Remote, it does not appear you can even get to the Setup Menu which is quite odd as well. If you have a Universal Remote, go to Setup and go to Speaker Setup and first make sure that the Subwoofer is still set to On. In addition, you could also go to Test Tones and select the Subwoofer Channel and make sure there is still Output.

If you do not have any sort of Remote, you are really in a pickle as unlike most AVR's , this one does not offer buttons for essential Setup on the Front Panel. On most, you can select Setup on the AVR itself. If you do not have any sort of Remote, I would go to Best Buy and if you have any Remote capable of doing IR Learning where you Program the buttons on the Insignia Remote by holding the Insignia Remote IR Sensor to the IR Sensor on the top of any Universal Remote you might have. Also, many Best Buy Locations have a Drawer where they have dozens of Remote Controls from Returns, Display Units that have been taken down, etc... So it would definitely be worthwhile to ask if they might have an Insignia Remote laying around. Given it is their own Brand, the chances are not terrible. Also, they might ever sell Replacement RC's there.

Regardless, without the Remote Control, you are really not able to do very much at all unfortunately. This is just one of those Components that truly requires a Remote for proper Setup and Operation. Also, if you have the Setup Microphone, you might be able to get the Subwoofer working via Auto Setup. This should work just by connecting the Microphone to the Front Panel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## budahrocket (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys, and I can't get the sub to make any signal on any output, not just aux2. I kinda figured i need a remote or I'm screwed but I thought I might as well ask. I'll definitely check out best buy but i just thought it would be odd that I changed the settings in the first place without the RC.


----------

